# Less than lethal ammo????



## DAC..florida (Apr 5, 2003)

Hot loads, less than lethal, ect.


----------



## Despairbear (Apr 5, 2003)

The only less-than-leathal ammo I am aware of is the "bean bag" loads some PD use in a shotgun.


Depsair Bear


----------



## A.R.K. (Apr 5, 2003)

Clarify what you mean partner...


----------



## DAC..florida (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mya Ryu Jitsu _
> *Clarify what you mean partner...  *





O.K.

Different ammo!  What have you used hollow point, hot loads, mag safe, I forgot the name but what about the ones that dont go through drywall?

Less than lethal: Bean bag ruonds,O.C. rounds fired from a J-Core, flash grenades have any of you had any experience with any of these?

Sorry I was not clearer!

Final thought: what kind of rounds do you carry!!!!!!!!  :2pistols: 



:goop:


----------



## Despairbear (Apr 6, 2003)

Their is a great training round some PD's use, one of the guys I work with uses them on a regular basis. It is a wax slug propelled by primer force alone. With some neck , eye, and groin protection they use them in traing because you can use your own weapon to shoot people. I hear they hurt like hell but at the end of the day every one walks away. 



Despair Bear


----------



## A.R.K. (Apr 8, 2003)

Although I have had many great personal conversations with the late Joe Z, I stay far away from the frangible exotics.  They don't have the necessary penetration through commonobstacles such as an outstretched limb or oblong angle to reach vitals.  The point of aim can vary drastically at combat distances and they are far to expensive to function test in a pistol.  

I would carry a FMJ long before a pre-fragmented round.  That is my professional opinion.  

:asian:


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 27, 2003)

I have one mag of FMJ's.  My 7 round mag in my new Colt Special Combat Gov. (rare gun, Colt only makes around 100 a year and what makes it more special is that it's 70 series) is FMJ.  I carry two ten round magazines with FMJ.  If 7 rounds of FMJ can't stop the person in those conditions (like if it's a shootout where we have something to hide behind) then penetration is the factor.

You can kill anyone with a BB gun if you place it right, but usually, the bigger the caliber, the better chance of stopping the guy.  .50 AE has an exit wound...  Actually, it'll basically rip off your arm.  You don't go hunting African game with a .22 LR.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 27, 2003)

please guys, less lethal, not less than lethal.  Beanbag, dowel, etc. rounds, rubber slugs/shot, and so on are designed to incapacitate, but can EASILY kill.  semantics is everything here.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 27, 2003)

how about those experimental "glue guns" that coat suspects with highly adhesive foam? or high velocity auto paintball guns with CN or CS or capsicum loads?


----------

